# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  Cần mua combo SKR hoặc KR 46 hành trình 600 đến 800

## puskinu

E cần mua 3 bộ combo skr hoặc kr 46, hành trìh 600 đến 800, 2 con trượt. bác nào có ới e một tiếng ạ.. Thanks.
ĐT, zalo: 0969 024 013

----------

